# IPhone connects to iTunes but not to Windows



## Kenno92 (May 9, 2014)

Hi,

I visited far too many websites to count and I can't seem to find a solution anywhere. Before the latest iPhone update (7.1.1) my iPhone would automatically connect to my laptop and I would get a pop-up asking me if I wanted import files or whatever. Since the update, that doesn't happen. I have to manually connect the iPhone in iTunes. However, the phone doesn't show up in Windows. I click on 'Computer' and it's not there so I can't import any of my photos or videos. Well maybe I can and I just haven't found an alternative way yet but I'd like to resolve the issue either way. My laptop uses Windows 7 and it's iPhone 5, by the way.

I opened my Device Manager, clicked on Portable Devices and the 'Apple iPhone' was located there. The device status states:
'This device is not working properly because Windows cannot load the drivers required for this device. (Code 31)'

I have attempted the following things:

1. Restarted the laptop and iPhone separately.
2. Updated, disabled and uninstalled the driver of the 'Apple iPhone'.
3. Downloaded and completed a scan based on the advice given in this link (https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6119102?tstart=0)
4. Tried to delete the UpperFilters and LowerFilters Registry Values based on the advice given in this link, (http://pcsupport.about.com/od/driverssupport/ht/upperfilters-lowerfilters.htm) but I wasn't sure which GUID related to my iPhone.

None of these attempts worked. I haven't yet uninstalled iTunes and re-installed it because I didn't see any evidence that it'd work.

Any help with this issue would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
Cathal


----------

